# Best place for printables?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We are homeschooling 4 kids ranging from pre-school and kindergarten to 5th grade and 7th grade. What are some of the best places to download and print worksheets by subject and grade? Pay sites or free sites is fine, although if I'm going to pay, I prefer only pay for one site. A site that has the answer keys would be nice.  Anyone know a really good extensive site? I have found a few, but they're semi-limited. 
Thanks


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

I like first_school and enchanted learning. If you belong to homeschool legal defense you could see about free things listed there. actually, you can get their email newsletter for free and you would find some things. just go to hsld.org. hp Tracie listed tons of things a few years back that would surely help you. Also, i wrote a few articles for Nathhan News and listed a lot of free resources. Go to nathhannews and see if you can find the articles. If not, I would be happy to send them to you.
For on line work you might want to check out starfall, they have some really nice material for reading and classical music.


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

Two sites I've used a lot are:

www.superteacherworksheets.com

AND

www.homeschoolmath.net



Trudy


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

I like www.currclick.com It has both free and priced stuff in about every subject available! What I like, it that you can normally see a preview of the product to see if you like what you see before you buy. 

HTHs
Carrie in SD


----------



## calicoty (Mar 10, 2008)

We do unit studies and lapbooks and find lots of cool free stuff on www.homeschoolshare.com Also there is a forum there so you can see other stuff that is being developed or visit other's blogs to get ideas.

Currclick is also good. They recently had a sale and a ton of stuff was free on just a few dollars so you could get a sampling of stuff.

Rickki


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

found another fun one today: raising our kids.com and piano power cards. this one has beautiful flash cards having to do with music, they are reasonably priced. hp


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

edhelper.com requires a subscription for full access, but it is cheap for all the subject matter you get.


----------

